# 3D-Effekt bei Buttons



## Cole (19. Jul 2006)

Hi alle zusammen,
ist es eigntlich möglich, den "3D-Effekt" von Buttons beim Klicken zu unterdrücken?
Also, dass man optisch nicht sieht, dass der reingedrückt wurde?


----------



## dieta (19. Jul 2006)

So weit ich weis geht das mit

```
derButton.setBorderPainted(false);
```


----------



## Cole (19. Jul 2006)

Hab das grad mal ausprobiert, ist aber leider nicht das was ich suche.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jul 2006)

Mir fällt da erst mal nur eine Lösung mit einem JLabel ein:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.border.*;

public class [...] { //KLassendefinition

   private JLabel button; //Instanzvariablen
   [...]

   public [...] { //Konstruktor

      button = new JLabel("Klick mich!");
      button.setBorder(new BevelBorder(BevelBorder.RAISED));
      button.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
         public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
            //hier die Aktion beim Klicken implementieren
         }
      });
   }

   [...]
}
```
Das sieht dann aber aus, als wäre das WindowsClassicLookAndFeel geladen.


----------

